# كيف تنكد على زوجتك  2



## يوليوس44 (21 يونيو 2011)

*
ــ دائماً انتقد طبخ زوجتك، او طريقة تنظيفها للمنزل، وقل لها: آن الأوان لأتعلم كيف اطبخ، احتياطاً فقط ليس إلا

ــ تبرع لأن تطبخ لها يوماً، المهم ان تستخدم جميع ادوات الطبخ التي في المطبخ من أوانٍ وصحون و قدور، و يا حبذا ان تجعل الأكل شديد الدسم، وهذا وجهي لو قالت لك: ليش انا اللي اطبخ بس؟؟؟

ــ وانت تستعمل اسنانك، لا تنسى ان تبلل فرشة اسنان زوجتك بالماء حتى تظن انك استخدمتها

ــ انتظرها حتى تنتهي من تنظيف المطبخ، و تكون تعبانة و انت جالس في الصالة، و بعد ما تنتهي و تجي تجلس جنبك تعبانة، قل لها: تكفي جيبي لي كاسة ماء، انا ظهري يوجعني من شدة التعب

ــ قبل لا تحط ثوبك في الغسالة، تأكد من انك وضعت كمية لابأس بها من المناديل في الجيوب


ــ في اي وقت تكون الزوجة عاملة رجيم، لا تنسى تعبي الثلاجة بما لذ و طاب من بسكويتات وايس كريمات

ــ لما تحس انه في شي راح يخرب في البيت، قلها انها تستخدمه، و لا تنسى ان تلومها عندما تخرب، و قل لها: عمرها ما خربت لما كنت استخدمها

ــ في عيد ميلادها، و قبل لا تقولها عيد ميلاد سعيد، قول لها: والله و كبرتي يا وليه

ــ احلى هدية يمكن تهديها اياها، كريم تجاعد للوجه* 
*(وبدون مناسبة احضر لها صبغات الشعر السوداء !!*شروط هامة


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2011)

*
ــ وانت تستعمل اسنانك، لا تنسى ان تبلل فرشة اسنان زوجتك بالماء حتى تظن انك استخدمتها


ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

عجبتني هي كتير

هههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> *
> ــ وانت تستعمل اسنانك، لا تنسى ان تبلل فرشة اسنان زوجتك بالماء حتى تظن انك استخدمتها
> 
> 
> ...



* امال فن   لازم الفن  والجزء الاول انت شوفتة يا كليموا  تدريب عملى هههههههههههه
 وانا وراكى والزمن طويل ياحواءهههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## نونوس14 (21 يونيو 2011)

*قبل لا تحط ثوبك في الغسالة، تأكد من انك وضعت كمية لابأس بها من المناديل في الجيوب*

*لابجد بقى دى هتخليها تنتحر اصلا*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حرام عليك يا يوليوس انت بنتقم ولا ايه هههههههههه*
*ميرسى ع الموضوع الحلوووووووو*


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 يونيو 2011)

نونوس14 قال:


> *قبل لا تحط ثوبك في الغسالة، تأكد من انك وضعت كمية لابأس بها من المناديل في الجيوب*
> 
> *لابجد بقى دى هتخليها تنتحر اصلا*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...



 انا لاابدا انا بهدى النفوس بسسسسس ههههههههههههههه شكرا على الرد 
يارب اكون قدرت ارسم بسمة ليكم


----------



## باسبوسا (22 يونيو 2011)

ميرسى يايوليوس


----------



## شميران (22 يونيو 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه حرام عليك يايوليوس *

*ههههههههههههههه *


----------



## rimonda (22 يونيو 2011)

حازعل منك اوي يا يوليوس انت حاتعمل كده بزوجتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا امزح معك


----------



## rana1981 (22 يونيو 2011)

*موضوع مهضوم​*


----------



## هشام المهندس (22 يونيو 2011)

في حال عدم نفع كل هذه النصائح ياباشا 
نعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــمل ايه


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يونيو 2011)

باسبوسا قال:


> ميرسى يايوليوس



*  العفو يا سكر  ياسبوسا وربنا يفرح قلبك دائما وشكرا  لمرورك يا قمر * :ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::big35:


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يونيو 2011)

شميران قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه حرام عليك يايوليوس *
> 
> *ههههههههههههههه *



*  لية بس انا بعمل خير وبهدى النفوس بس يا اختى الغالية وشكرا لمرورك يا عسل * :ura1:


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يونيو 2011)

rimonda قال:


> حازعل منك اوي يا يوليوس انت حاتعمل كده بزوجتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> انا امزح معك



*طبعا ولازم  امال اعمل حاجة تانية  لاطبعا لازم دة اقل واجب يابنت حواء هههههههههههههههههه
 عارف يا اختى الغالية انك بتمزحى  ربنا يفرح قلبك ويارب اكون قدرت ارسم بسمة ليكم :ura1:*


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يونيو 2011)

rana1981 قال:


> *موضوع مهضوم​*



* شوف الكلام الكبير موضوع مهضوم  انا بحصنكم  اهو من الصدمات الزواج وافعال الزوج ابقى غلطان هههههههههههههههههههه
 طبعا لالا لا* :gun:


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (22 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس الغالي
في طرق اكتر من كدا كمان يا كبير
صح ولا ايه 
ودارس انت كل الحاجات دي ههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يونيو 2011)

هشام المهندس قال:


> في حال عدم نفع كل هذه النصائح ياباشا
> نعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــمل ايه




 *تصدق ياهشام بجد مش فكرت فى النقطة دة افرض بعد دة كلة  مش نفع صح نعمل اية وقتها 
  اقولك احسن حل ابعتها على بيت ابوها هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 ارتاح يااخى من الصداع كل التجارب والنصائح دة  مش نفع لية ياعم    من اية صلب  
 هيجيب نتيجة اكيد هههههههههههههههه  وحتى لو مش جاب نتيجة كفاية شرف المحاولة ههههههههههههه* :94:


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يونيو 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> يوليوس الغالي
> في طرق اكتر من كدا كمان يا كبير
> صح ولا ايه
> ودارس انت كل الحاجات دي ههههههه



*  منك نستفيد يا احلى رامى نورت الموضوع عندك طرق تانى نحن نرحب بالافكار الحية دائما هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 فى عندك كمان  كيف تنكد على زوجتك جزء اول  شوفهم وعلى دول كمان يعملوا احلى شغل يا رامى  نورت الموضوع  يااخى * :ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:


----------



## rimonda (22 يونيو 2011)

كفاية نكد الله يخليك احنا نقصنا نكد يوليوس كفٌا ووفُا


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههه ايه الشر ده 

ميرسي يا باشا


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (22 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه

لا بقى انت الغلطن عشان لو دا كله حصل وهى ما اتنكدتش انت بقى اللى هاتتنكد بقى وتتشل على برودها وعدم زعلها ههههههههههههه


ميرسى للفكره انا بقى ها اظبطها فى المستقبل واخليها تنفعله
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا بقى انت الغلطن عشان لو دا كله حصل وهى ما اتنكدتش انت بقى اللى هاتتنكد بقى وتتشل على برودها وعدم زعلها ههههههههههههه
> 
> ...




*اية دة  هتعمل فى ادم  مش معقولة بعد التجارب دة كلة وتطلع عندها برود  كدة ادم ينتحر ههههههههههههههه لالا  دة خيانة كدة هتطبقى التجارب دة على ادم  ههههههههه مسكين ادم هيستحمل اية ولااية هههههههه
 شكرالمرورك يااختى الغالية وربنايفرحك دائما*


----------



## Son Ava Karas (23 يوليو 2011)

*كيف تنكد على زوجتك*

*
** ــ دائماً انتقد طبخ زوجتك، او طريقة تنظيفها للمنزل، وقل لها: آن الأوان لأتعلم كيف اطبخ، احتياطاً فقط ليس إلا*

* ــ تبرع لأن تطبخ لها يوماً، المهم ان تستخدم جميع  ادوات الطبخ التي في  المطبخ من أوانٍ وصحون و قدور، و يا حبذا ان تجعل  الأكل شديد الدسم، وهذا  وجهي لو قالت لك: ليش انا اللي اطبخ بس؟؟؟* 

* ــ وانت تستعمل اسنانك، لا تنسى ان تبلل فرشة اسنان  زوجتك  بالماء حتى تظن انك استخدمتها* 

* ــ انتظرها حتى تنتهي من تنظيف المطبخ، و تكون تعبانة و  انت جالس في  الصالة، و بعد ما تنتهي و تجي تجلس جنبك تعبانة، قل لها:  تكفي جيبي لي كاسة  ماء، انا ظهري يوجعني من شدة التعب* 

* ــ قبل لا تحط ثوبك في الغسالة، تأكد من انك وضعت كمية لابأس بها من المناديل في الجيوب* 


* ــ في اي وقت تكون الزوجة عاملة رجيم، لا تنسى تعبي الثلاجة بما لذ و طاب من بسكويتات وايس كريمات* 

* ــ لما تحس انه في شي راح يخرب في البيت، قلها انها  تستخدمه، و لا تنسى ان  تلومها عندما تخرب، و قل لها: عمرها ما خربت لما  كنت استخدمها* 

* ــ في عيد ميلادها، و قبل لا تقولها عيد ميلاد سعيد، قول لها: والله و كبرتي يا وليه* 

* ــ احلى هدية يمكن تهديها اياها، كريم تجاعد للوجه * 
* -(وبدون مناسبة احضر لها صبغات الشعر السوداء !*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (23 يوليو 2011)

*رد: كيف تنكد على زوجتك*

*هههههههههههههههههههه​​**يارب مراتك اللى تعمل فيك كدا وبعدين تخلعك​​**ههههههههههههههههههههه​​*


----------



## روزي86 (23 يوليو 2011)

*رد: كيف تنكد على زوجتك*

ههههههههههههه مفيش رحمه خالص كده


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 يوليو 2011)

*رد: كيف تنكد على زوجتك*

هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## هشام المهندس (24 يوليو 2011)

*رد: كيف تنكد على زوجتك*

very very  nice

thnx​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (26 يوليو 2011)

*رد: كيف تنكد على زوجتك*

*هههههههه
حاوين اوى
حبقا اجربها
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 أغسطس 2011)

باسبوسا قال:


> ميرسى يايوليوس



شكرا لمرروك وربنا يبارك فيك ويحافظ عليكم


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أغسطس 2011)

*تم الدمج للتكرار *​


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: كيف تنكد على زوجتك*



اوغسطينوس قال:


> *هههههههه
> حاوين اوى
> حبقا اجربها
> *​


 ههههههههههههههههههه
 تمام تحية لشباب الجميل


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 يناير 2012)

*رد: كيف تنكد على زوجتك*



+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسي ربنا يفرح قلبك​



 ربنا يبارك فيكى ويفرح قلبك


----------



## يوليوس44 (7 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## يوليوس45 (3 أغسطس 2012)

بحب حواء انا


----------

